# Cutest Model



## waday (Dec 1, 2019)

In the middle of our Christmas card shoot, she started to get pretty bored. This boredom made for a great model.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 1, 2019)

Adorbs!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 1, 2019)

I think you have your card right there! She is a cutie.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 1, 2019)

She’s gorgeous!   I love what you’ve got for lighting and the background.


----------



## waday (Dec 2, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Adorbs!


Thank you, Derrel!



Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think you have your card right there! She is a cutie.


Thanks! 



SquarePeg said:


> She’s gorgeous!   I love what you’ve got for lighting and the background.


Thank you! I actually bounced the flash off the wall and used the Christmas tree lights as a background. She sat on our coffee table (which she thought was fun).


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 2, 2019)

What a sweetheart!!! Great job


----------



## waday (Dec 2, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> What a sweetheart!!! Great job


Thank you, smoke!


----------



## PJM (Dec 2, 2019)

That's a great image.  She is adorable.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 2, 2019)

Brilliant capture!


----------



## waday (Dec 2, 2019)

PJM said:


> That's a great image.  She is adorable.


Thanks! 



zulu42 said:


> Brilliant capture!


Thank you!


----------



## Winona (Dec 11, 2019)

Very cute!


----------



## waday (Dec 11, 2019)

Winona said:


> Very cute!


Thank you!


----------



## OldManJim (Dec 14, 2019)

In a word: awesome!


----------



## waday (Dec 14, 2019)

OldManJim said:


> In a word: awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 14, 2019)

A precious moment in time. Nominated POTM


----------



## waday (Dec 14, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> A precious moment in time. Nominated POTM


Thank you so much!


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 14, 2019)

She is precious !! So beautiful !!


----------



## CherylL (Dec 14, 2019)

Super cute!  I like photos of children that are not smiling.  She is adorable.  Now where is Roxy's Christmas photo?


----------



## waday (Dec 14, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Super cute!  I like photos of children that are not smiling.  She is adorable.  Now where is Roxy's Christmas photo?


Thank you! I like this one better than the smiling ones we took!

Roxy tried to hide, but she knew what was what. I think this is a little warm... hmm...


----------



## CherylL (Dec 16, 2019)

waday said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Super cute!  I like photos of children that are not smiling.  She is adorable.  Now where is Roxy's Christmas photo?
> ...



Awwww Roxy Merry Christmas!  I have yet to take my pups' Christmas photo.


----------



## waday (Dec 16, 2019)

CherylL said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > CherylL said:
> ...


Roxy says thanks and where’s her salmon treat haha


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Dec 22, 2019)

Cute picture!  And the photography is just as good.


----------



## Black_Square (Dec 26, 2019)

Lovely shot. I think the face is one stop under exposed though. I may very well be wrong as looking on my phone. May be worth checking in PS. Given the sentimental value this is one worth nailing!


----------

